# RAc meeting



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I know the Northern one is just about to start, but does anybody have reports on last nights meeting? Do we finally have better odds? What was the ovreall feelings/comments? Tonites Northern RAC too?
thanks


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The Central RAC accepted the DWR's proposal as presented (after some discussion and a failed motion to only increase tags by 10%). The houndsman voiced their opinion against increasing tags. There was much discussion concerning the increase in tag numbers because the general feel was that the increase of tags was purely due to reaction of all the bear encounters of this past summer. The DWR insists that is not the case. Rather that the bear populations are increasing. Also, they are not trying to increase the number of bears killed each year, but rather shift the large number of depredation kills to sportsman kills (currently about 40% of the annual bear harvest are depredation bears killed by DWR personnel). The extended season on select units and the volunteer houndsman guides on other units is there effort to make this shift. Overall I am pleased with the Central RAC's recommendations.


----------

